# Marzocchi bolt on Steerer tube replacement help



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I've got a 1996 Marz z2 coming my way with a 1" threaded bolt on steerer, just over 6". 

I need to replace it with a 7.5+" 1" threadless steerer. 

Has anyone had any luck finding replacements for these or using RST 1" replacement steerers which are cheap and easy to come by?

Thanks!!

Eric


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I had the same fork and sold it on ebay about a year ago or so. The guy that bought it basically bought it because I had the 1" steerer tube with it and he noted that they were really hard to find. This is only one data point from a limited source so take that as you will.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

The RST works no problem.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

I obtained a couple from Marzocchi directly 2-3 years ago. 1" unthreaded and 1" threaded. Don't know if they still provide this service.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I just talked with Marzocchi and they didn't have any 1" steerers in stock. I ordered an RST replacement and I'll let you know how it fits. Can't go wrong for $20 shipped. 


Per forum rules I'm not sure if I can post where I purchased the steerer from but if you google search for "RST 1" steerer 265mm" youi'll find it.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

eshew said:


> I just talked with Marzocchi and they didn't have any 1" steerers in stock. I ordered an RST replacement and I'll let you know how it fits. Can't go wrong for $20 shipped.


Who did you order it from? Link to the page if you can , Thx!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> Who did you order it from? Link to the page if you can , Thx!


bikeman.com has them for 19 bucks plus shipping...


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

I've used a RST one as well. I forget if they come with the shim, but that should be re-usable from the old one anyway.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Just recieved the RST steerer today. The one I recieved came with a shim. I'm happy to say it does fit just fine. Took some time with a rubber mallet to get it seated properly but it's a great solution and cheap!


----------



## aeronca7ccm (Dec 15, 2011)

so to rehash an old thread....can you go from a 1 1/8 steerer tube to a 1 inch steerer this same way? using a larger shim?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

That is what the shim is for. The crowns were made for 1 1/8" steerers. Using a shim, a 1 1/8" can be swapped for a 1". If you don't have the shim, it comes with the RST steerer found here:

Rst Steerer


----------



## aeronca7ccm (Dec 15, 2011)

ahh, right. thanks


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

piggyback old thread....

i have an early 90's marzocchi xc-50. for the longest i've waited on getting a 1" replacement steerer to swap out the original 1 1/8 until i had a frame i wanted to go with. now that i have a frame coming soon, i can't seem to find a 1" steerer anywhere. i didn't count on the availability dying off as it seems to have.

so, does anyone know of a source for these (rst or otherwise) that's easy enough to acquire? 

thanks!


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

For whatever reason RST doesn't sell steerer tubes in the states anymore. I assume it's for liability reasons.

Still available over the pond, https://hollandbikeshop.com/en-gb/b...headset/mtb-suspension-fork/mtb-steerer-tube/


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

i tried the holland shop about a week ago. sent an email to see if they'd sell to me in the US and haven't heard back. no way to call, either, since it's a euro number. i keep digging around for options, though. thanks for replying!


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

there is pace cycles out of the UK, but they want $50 before shipping for a steerer. nope...hehe


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

just a bump....


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

For all things Marzocchi: https://www.mtbforksbymark.com/


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks so much for the link. nothing apparent on the page, so i emailed them!


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

thook said:


> thanks so much for the link. nothing apparent on the page, so i emailed them!


His website is useless really, he does reply to email though. Also seems to answer the actual phone pretty fast if you call him on west coast time.

I have a couple 1" steerers left if he doesn't have any. PM me if you need one.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

wesMAmyke said:


> His website is useless really, he does reply to email though. Also seems to answer the actual phone pretty fast if you call him on west coast time.
> 
> I have a couple 1" steerers left if he doesn't have any. PM me if you need one.


he emailed back promptly. unfortunately, he's asking more than i was looking to spend on a steer tube...though he does have a number of them


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

https://www.bike24.com/p26275.html


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

thook said:


> he emailed back promptly. unfortunately, he's asking more than i was looking to spend on a steer tube...though he does have a number of them


 So...... for future reference, what does he charge for a 1" steer tube?


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

eshew said:


> https://www.bike24.com/p26275.html


thanks, bud. but, they're out of europe and after having tried twice to contact them, best i can tell they don't sell to the usa


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Try putting it in your cart. They do sell to the us. I think shipping is about 20 Euros.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

Unapomer said:


> So...... for future reference, what does he charge for a 1" steer tube?


$25 for threadless and $30 for threaded....before shipping. i'm sure that's reasonable, i just didn't want to pay that much. i mean $15 for an rst unit that's likely just as good was more in my current budget. trying to spread the green joy around to several bikes, atm


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

eshew said:


> Try putting it in your cart. They do sell to the us. I think shipping is about 20 Euros.


somehow overlooked this reply. thanks!

yeah, the shipping is kind of a deal breaker. iow's, a steer tube from mark is about the same. and, another member has some tubes for the same. i'm nickel and diming, to be honest. but, it's just the way my budget is for now, maybe in a few months i'd be willing to swing $30 for the tube that's not a real priority as it is. it'd be swell if rst still had them usa available for the low price of $15 or so

at any rate, i really appreciate all the replies. the frame i've been hot to have this steer tube wont' be in my possession due to life circumstance on the part of the source individual for maybe another month now, anyway. that gives me some time for other potentials to manifest.... as well as more funds


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

*one more question....*

could i just get a 1" steer tube from a frame supplier that would otherwise be a brazed in job for a rigid fork and shim it for the marzocchi? those are pretty cheap


----------



## fawndog (Nov 19, 2007)

thook said:


> he emailed back promptly. unfortunately, he's asking more than i was looking to spend on a steer tube...though he does have a number of them


That is a great source for Marzocchi forks. Get the tube from Mark, I bought a Z2 from him a few years ago and it was almost mint condition.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Have a new 1' threaded steerer in my parts bin. Overall length is 7 3/8"


----------

